# Florida County Official Suggests Using A Blow Dryer Up Your Nose To Kill Corona Virus



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

https://crooksandliars.com/2020/03/florida-county-commissioner-suggests-using


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

“Trailer park version of Fox News“ 😂


----------



## R_Stephens (Mar 22, 2019)

r/floridaman


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I wonder if these stories are related??:

https://crooksandliars.com/diane-sweet/explosions-engulf-florida-propane-plan


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

I heard that snorting cocaine is also effective. Even if it doesn't protect against the virus per se, you may not care about it anymore or you may still die, but not from COVID-19.


----------

